# Ocean Kayak Prowler 13



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

Im pretty serious about picking up a Prowler 13 at Bass Pro for 699 before they bring in the new Prowlers and the price goes up to 999. Really just wanna know what everyone thinks about them. already has a few flush mouted rod holders, but i will of course install atleast two more. And as for a FF, im gonna order another transducer and bracket to be able to use the FF head-unit we use on our offshore boat. I would just like a little feedback on what people think about the Prowler 13. Stability, speed, comfortability, ease of use?


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a p13 before I got my Outback, I loved it. They are pretty good yaks for the money. Two things, make sure you get a good seat and a good paddle Aqua Bound Stingray is a very good lightweight paddle. You may not feel much difference at the start, but after a mile or so, you will feel much better with a light paddle. West marina also has them for 699 and think they come with seat.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

yea the ones at Bass Pro have a seat. I plan on buying it during there military appreciation week as well that way i can a little more so i can afford a nice paddle and/or other equiupment needed. anything else you recommned? Im a hardcore saltwater fisherman but this will be my first kayak and i plan on fishing it HARD.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The P13 is a very good fishing kayak - I have one and in many ways, the layout, features and rigging are superior to my Hobie. I used it for several years before I got the Hobie. I will never sell it. It is fast, tracks straight, stable and well-designed for fishermen.You can't go wrong with it. I think Academy sells them for $699. If I am not mistaken the seat that comes with it is an Ocean Kayak lowback seat - it is OK for short periods and as a spare, but eventually you will want a better seat... Surf to Summit makes the best.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Get some of those yellow foam practice golf balls for your scupper holes, they are like 99 cents for a 4 pack and work great. This will keep water out off your gear. Find a nice cushion to place under seat, this will help lots. You can also start looking and rigging a milk crate, these fit right in, and perfect for holding rods and gear.



Sure you will soon want a bottom machine, I would say stay away from humminbird as I have had no luck with those. Eagle is very good for the price.



And most of all, take your time when you get your yak, learn the wind and currents. Its way to easy to over do it the first few trips. I thought I was fine, then the wind might pick up or change directions, and if your not used to paddling hard none stop, this could spell trouble. Just take your time, work your self up, offshore can drain you pretty fast, carry lots of water and snacks.



Have fun, hope to see you out there.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet. yea the bottom machine that ill be using is a garmin. works amazingly. what about gps systems? simple hand held or serious offshore gear? all the information you guys give is awesome. some of ya'll are pretty into it and i would love to learn from you guys.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

good info indeed. 

btw I found these outriggers ....wondering if anyone uses it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/KAYAK-OR-CANOE-OUTRIGGERS-STABILIZERS-STAND-UP-AND-FISH_W0QQitemZ260545507633QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca9b8f131

are they any good?


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Gps is an option that some don't want, but I prefer. I can do so many more things, like find different routes around the bayou, and helps at night, not to mention finding those saved spots. I use an ifinder hand held. Just be careful mounting things all over your yak, do the research to see what the best ways to mount different items. Leave yourself room to land fish and even stretch out in the yak. I mount everything on one side leaving the other for landing fish. Its way to easy to think this is a good spot until its really mounted and tested. Might get in the way of the paddle, or prone to splash, or just a bad angle. You can search or ask, most of us have already been there and done that. I also use a VHF radio, some of us keep it on channel 71, this is great for locating fish as we can spread out staying in contact.



As for a good combo system, Eagle makes a sonar/gps for 199.00. This will save room and is much cleaner. Ram makes some good mounts for just about anything and changing the angle if needed.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

dittoon the foam golf balls - I stick those in the seat scuppers and leave them in allthe time. The other scupper plugs are fine for inshore to keep water out, but you won't want them if you are in the gulf. Same for anchors - work good inshore but you won't need it offhsore. Good call on the seat cushion - the stock seat is thin...

I would not mount anything until you have used it a couple of times - find out what you really need and where you want it. Everybody's got their own preferences. I put an anchor trolley on the right side because I land fish on the left side (or at leasttry to). $8 insulated freezer bag (Academy of Walmart) for a fish holder - goes in the front hatch. I fish mostly inshore so a GPS is not a big deal. For that reason I also use a cheaper FF,in shallow water a high end FF is a waste of capability.


----------

